# Steerer tube/compressor help



## kyrider (Apr 28, 2007)

Hi All,
I have a 2007 CR1 and I need some help. My Scott didn't come with a star fangled nut in the steerer tube but with a compressor system (brand unknown). The upper part of the compressor that goes into the fixed part in the fork has broken at the threads. 
Does anybody know what is the brand/model of the compressor on CR1s?

Thanks


----------



## kyrider (Apr 28, 2007)

*Scott has no clue what parts go into their bikes!?*

I just called Customer Service and the guy in tech department knew exactly what the part is but he told me Scott doesn't offer a replacement for that part and they don't know who makes it !? Unbelievable for a company that supplies bikes to Saunier-Duval, but I guess we are not pros 

If anybody finds more info please post I really want to ride my bike again


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Compression Plug*

I have that same compresion plug in my CR1 and previously in my Guerciotti Twister. Like you, I did break this part in my Twister. So, I changed it to the FSA Compression plug.

http://www.blueskycycling.com/view_..._medium=feed&utm_campaign=GoogleProductSearch

I would check it out.

Joe


----------



## CarbonFrame (Feb 5, 2005)

*Good to know*

Thanks for the link and the info. Hopefully I won't need one, but I'll file it away for future reference.


----------



## santosjep (Jul 15, 2004)

*Carbon cap*



CarbonFrame said:


> Thanks for the link and the info. Hopefully I won't need one, but I'll file it away for future reference.


I think for 35 bucks you can get the crbon version...


----------



## kyrider (Apr 28, 2007)

*thanks*

Thanks Guys,
I got the part I needed from a Scott Dealer.


----------

